# Brunneria borealis



## cdub11122 (Aug 5, 2006)

I am looking at getting a Brunneria borealis from this site. It says there are no males in the species but then how do they reproduce. Are they real hard to care for and what would be a good enclosure for something that big. If anyone can give me some information on them please do. Thanks,

Cass


----------



## wuwu (Aug 5, 2006)

they are parthenogenic, which means they don't need a mate to reproduce. however, all the offspring are also females, mainly just exact replicates of the mom.


----------



## sablechapter (Aug 5, 2006)

most mantids do lay unfertile ooths even without a mate, but the brunners is an exception, they will lay fertile ones, and the nymphs come out as clones as the parent female.

i have one right now, and its doing just fine with one misting per day and it's not really picky at eating

to sum it up, i think its pretty easy to take care of, a lot easier than the chinese mantids

only disadvantage right now is that it doesnt have as strong as a grip as other mantids, so i just put some grass linings along the side for it to climb on


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 6, 2006)

B. Borealis is really bad at climbing glass so give them lot of twigs/sticks. They also need high humidity and a good size net cage for molting (just like the condition for keeping most phasmid). Always keep them warm ~ 85F and above.


----------

